# Kitchen cabinet ideas??



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Label the cabinets*

"Human Poisons" "Animal Poisons" "Dirty Silverware" "Pickled Blood worms"....
I labeled my kitchen cabinets right after my Ex left because I figured my culinary skills might poison me! (A blatant reminder!)


----------



## Iffy49 (Feb 2, 2009)

Take a look at these pics from "Grindhouse". May give you some ideas.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.219160838128818.60243.170325193012383


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Not sure if this is what you mean, but Frankie's Girl did the ''draws'' in a mausoleum or crypt to cover a pass through from kitchen, but the same idea could be used for cabinets... or so I'm hoping as I'm taking this idea and hoping to make mourge draws to cover the cupboards in our garage.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/1024945-post11.html


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I just cut up plastic door covers from the dollar store to fit over my cabinets and they worked out great. They just clung to them without using anything. Here is a pic of them from 09 and I used them again for my party last year and they were still fine. Hope this helps.......


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

yes all these help thanks so much!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

that's a good idea blackfog, u can cover a large area cheaply; and it looks great.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

BewitchingHalloween said:


> Hey all! So last year I saw someone here put pics of "dead feet" on the cabinets and something w foil so it looked like there were dead bodies in the cabinets!! I loved that also looking for new ideas besides the normal spider webs and ect? please help or direct me in the section of pictures of decorated kitchens thanks!


Can you find a picture of that Bwitching? I'd like to see it!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

blackfog said:


> I just cut up plastic door covers from the dollar store to fit over my cabinets and they worked out great. They just clung to them without using anything. Here is a pic of them from 09 and I used them again for my party last year and they were still fine. Hope this helps.......


What's in the crock pot Blackfog?


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Kallie I had chili in the bigger one and in the other I had hot dogs. I figured everyone can also do chili dogs also. Both went over well. Last year I did pulled pork as my main dish. That was also a big hit.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Yummy! I'm trying to plan my menu now. This is the first year I'm having my very own Halloween party. Well it's not really a _party_ It's more like snack, drink, socialize in costume with a small group of people. Mostly family. I can't wait!!


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

That's a fantastic idea Blackfog!!!

Love it!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

kallie said:


> Can you find a picture of that Bwitching? I'd like to see it!


I've been trying! once I find it i will post it!!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Not exactly scary but....

My kitchen is lime green with white cabinets. While I was at Dollar Tree I picked up 2 packs of the raven silhouettes (15 per pack). I'll poster putty them to the cabinets add a flock of ravens perched everywhere (also from DT), spread some black feathers around, take a section of the Poe poem, _The Raven,_ frame it and maybe add a pot of body parts on the stove or baby body parts for the witches party. Cheap and easy lol. But I think the green, black and white will look good.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Here is something: http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...00&srccode=cii_10043468&cpncode=00-41261544-2


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

kallie said:


> Can you find a picture of that Bwitching? I'd like to see it!


I finally found it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you shoulda seen my reaction! I tink I scared my dogs lol finallyyyy here ya go, this is what I was looking for


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

BewitchingHalloween said:


> I finally found it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you shoulda seen my reaction! I tink I scared my dogs lol finallyyyy here ya go, this is what I was looking for


where is it? lol


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

kallie said:


> where is it? lol


dang it lol I printed the pictures out and now I can't find em in my favorites...go figure!


----------

